# Texas Masonic Family Day is Just Around the Corner!



## My Freemasonry (Sep 27, 2011)

October 8, 2011
10:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.

Texas Masonic Retirement Center
1501 West Division St., Arlington, Texas 76012
Bring your family and friends for a great time!
Admission is FREE
Parking is FREE
Fun is FREE
www.texasmasonicfamilyday.org
read more


More...


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 27, 2011)

I will see you all out there this year. Looks like I will be one of the offical photographers for the event again...


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Sep 28, 2011)

We'll see you guys there!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 1, 2011)

Bro. Brad Marrs said:


> We'll see you guys there!



Our BBQ team "Rub Me Tender" is competing again this year. We're trying to place better than 5th!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 3, 2011)

I am going to try to make it down there but I am not holding too much hope for it. One of these days I am going to make it down there to see some of you Texas guys.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 6, 2011)

If the Lord is willing and AT&T gives me the day off Ill be there again with my Grandkids.


----------

